#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] 以眼還眼 請支持非動物實驗產品！！！

## 斯冰菊

為什麼要選擇非動物實驗產品?

動物實驗通常都是十分慘忍不人道的。

為了非生存必要的產品，尤其是化妝品等進行慘忍的動物實驗是非常沒有必要的，因為這些­實驗並不是把貓狗兔子抓來洗頭就當作動物實驗，而是將他們關在狹小無法動彈的空間，在­他們的眼睛一次又一次的滴上試驗劑(Draize眼睛刺激性測試，所幸目前已停止進行­)，或是把毛剃掉，在皮膚上一次又一次的塗抹刺激性的測試物質(皮膚刺激性測試)，直­到他們掙扎的扭斷脖子或是眼睛皮膚出血潰爛再將他們殺死，這些測試物質甚至包含洗潔劑­、髮膠及指甲油。

你是否常看不下去網路上流傳的虐貓、虐狗行為，並且譴責他們，但你是否有想過，在我們­使用的許多產品中，這些動物實驗是否就像那些虐待動物的人一樣?
而使用這些產品的我們，就間接助長了這些行為。

動物實驗使用的動物不止有你們沒什麼感情的老鼠兔子，也有你們很有感情的狗狗貓貓，以­及會在山裡面對你們丟石頭香蕉的邪惡猴子。
降低對動物實驗的需求以及依賴，會讓你所飼養的動物的同伴有更好的生活。 


2012台灣買得到的非動物實驗品牌 
http://post-potato-issue.blogspot.tw/...

postpotato
http://post-potato.blogspot.tw/


*類別*非營利組織與行動主義
*授權*標準 YouTube 授權



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6q_b1i563I

難道保守且殘酷成性的人類沙文主義者，要像影片中那樣雙眼都鮮血流盡才悔悟嗎？ :wuffer_pissed:

----------


## 陸合巡

這些是沒辦法用機器來測試的嗎?
不能用機器來分出什麼成份對生體有害?
用生體來測試實在是太可怕了...

----------


## wingwolf

說抵制“動物實驗產品”感覺有些言重了，畢竟文中也提到了是“*非生存必要*的產品”才沒有必要啊~
否則，相信我，幾乎所有藥物，不管是能人更舒服還是救人一命的，都是動物實驗產品
一些化妝品的動物實驗確實蠻糟糕的
感謝斯冰菊提供列表
現在用不上這些東西，希望以後也不要有交集~~~

話說，置頂 拯救黑熊：一些熊膽制品列表（歡迎轉載） 里也有列舉一些非生活必須的動物製品，大部份都是藥物

----------


## 狼王白牙

這是一個常久以來沒有獲得解決的辯論問題，因為即使是奢侈品，如化妝保養品，
在支持者的論點中，依舊會解讀為與生存有關的理由，例如避免致癌。。。

如過是生存有直接關聯的如藥品，醫療技術，更是會獲得受益者的現身說詞，
「如果不是動物實驗所帶來的益處，我（或是某某親人）早就。。。」

不過仍然感謝各位的資訊分享。
我的想法是，如果僅有少數人受益，不是普世的受益（含其它動物）
那麼無論是否涉及生存，都一律反對。

----------


## 狼の寂

這方面的議題似乎持續很久了呢!
像是這種類型的產品應該要加以抵制才對

不斷的利用無辜可憐的動物來進行不人道的實驗
而製造出來的產品也是非必要的

若是對於當今社會，當今的環境能有所貢獻的東西那也許還比較能夠為社會接受
但現今竟然是為了這種目的，看得出來商人為了賺錢，什麼事都可以做的出來
這樣分明不是欺壓可憐的小動物們嗎?
難道牠們的命就不算是命?

身為擁有知識水準的世界公民，我們是否應該一起為了那些動物站起來，是否應該為牠們發聲?

世界上的生物皆是平等的，沒有一種動物應該受到這種對待

倘若立場相反，換做你是那些動物，你的心裡會做何感想?


抵制非法的動物實驗產品，絕對是當今必需重視的議題!!

----------

